

Most important classes for high school students to succeed in software eng? - bolinfest
http://bolinfest.com/essays/highschool.html

======
bartonfink
In high school? I assume this means US high school (I just skimmed the
article) and I would agree with its conclusions. High school is where society
should be raising its baseline level of competence. The things you learn in
high school are, for the most part, things which society has deemed important
and which will be of benefit to you as a member of society and not just in a
professional sense. You're swimming against the tide if you get too choosy
then. It's fine to do more, but high school is a terrible time in life to
start deciding "this subject is unimportant based on what I think I want to do
later." You may very well be prematurely closing doors you want to go through
later.

tl;dr - do as well as you can at everything in high school. Start getting
choosy in college.

